# Don't get complacent



## straight_lines

Just wanted to remind everyone how easily you can get injured. I was masking a ceiling Monday, and threw an empty tape roll on the floor while I reloaded. 

When I stepped off the scaffolding I landed on the empty roll and now have the worst sprain of my life. Doctor said it would be months before I would recover.


----------



## daArch

Years, Tommy, Years.

best wishes. I can empathize.


----------



## RH

Yep, as Bill mentioned in the other thread, a sprain can take longer to heal than a break sometimes - and be more painful and debilitating since the can't cast them. And now that we've both left you with that encouraging bit of information (which I'm sure you were already fully aware of) - have a great day!


----------



## Workaholic

That sucks, hope you mend well Tommy.


----------



## TJ Paint

I used to sprain my ankle regularly skateboarding.

It didn't take that long to heal, but I was much younger then.

Get well soon.


----------



## CApainter

Keep icing it. 

I know what you mean about the worst sprain of your life. I was in an adventure race in Tahoe California several years ago. I was in decent shape, and began the multi dicilpline race with a trail run. Like a herd of spooked gazelle, we took off down a dirt trail when ten minutes into the run, I pounced on a large rock. My ankle folded up like a door hinge. I continued through the race even with the excruciating pain. I think the cold lake waters from the kayak portion helped reduce the swelling and pain. I suffered for a few weeks there after. 

Today it's like nothing ever happened. You'll heal fine! Good luck.


----------



## CApainter

N/A......


----------



## wills fresh coat

Another reason I don't use much tape


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

TJ Paint said:


> I used to sprain my ankle regularly skateboarding.
> 
> It didn't take that long to heal, but I was much younger then.
> 
> Get well soon.


That's funny cause I spent like 10 years skate boarding. I am constantly happy I did cause the abilities to sense & react without injury comes with the experience. Just the other night I came out of a client meeting at there new home in the dark. It was pitch black... I turned a corner & friken scuffled my way down a 6 long stair case. I made it down on 2 feet. I didn't know where the ground would finally go flat. I thanked my lucky stars I didn't get totally scewerd & face plant it. 

I totally feel for ya as I experienced a bad sprain jumping off a 5 set of stairs with my skate being to confident & relaxed. I was down a few month's. 

Check into taking a lot of MSN & Glicosamine. These I beleive would help quicken your healing progress. They directly help rebuild.

I wish you the best of couch potato days!


----------



## Dave Mac

nasty heal quick and but dont rush it


----------



## scottjr

Damn. That looks pretty bad. I think they say to do R.I.C.E. Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation. Good luck and heal quick.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Looks like just a_ minor_ irritant it me. I expect you to be on the job tomorrow and be 100%! :whistling2::jester:


Seriously though, I wish you a speedy recovery Tommy. Look at the bright side, at least it didn't happen in the middle of summer when you are totally slammed. (Unless your slammed now. But then thats "high class problems )


----------



## straight_lines

Yea as I sit here going over how to make things work, and get all this painting done I have scheduled I am painfully reminded that I don't have another painter in my employ even half as skilled as me. Both my guys aren't really painters. 

It may be a blessing in disguise and be the starting point of me getting out of the field so much. Wish me luck in finding a good painter to replace me.


----------



## cdaniels

straight_lines said:


> Yea as I sit here going over how to make things work, and get all this painting done I have scheduled I am painfully reminded that I don't have another painter in my employ even half as skilled as me. Both my guys aren't really painters.
> 
> It may be a blessing in disguise and be the starting point of me getting out of the field so much. Wish me luck in finding a good painter to replace me.


Wish you were just a little closer. I live in Goldsboro and know a couple really good guys that need to work.


----------



## playedout6

I also wish you a speedy recovery ! I used to chew out the guys after we would have a break and they would leave their pop cans and bottles laying around the floor . The same goes for extension poles . I always tell them to stand them in a corner...some guys need to be told that stuff every day of the week .


----------



## dg1267

Ouch! Hope you recover quickly. Those do hurt!!!

At least you don't paint with your feet!


----------



## ROOMINADAY

As my co-workers used to tell me "Suck it up Princess".

I had a small scratch on my thumb and I was complaining for days it hurt really bad, but they kept bugging me..long story short - Doc said if I waited one more day, they would have removed my arm, 2 days, he would have called the coroner. It was streaked all up my arm to my shoulder.


----------



## straight_lines

cdaniels said:


> Wish you were just a little closer. I live in Goldsboro and know a couple really good guys that need to work.


If you know of anyone in Duplin or Sampson County that would work let me know.

I just put up a craigslist ad, can't tell you how excited I am to wade through all that crap to find the right one. :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

straight_lines said:


> If you know of anyone in Duplin or Sampson County that would work let me know.
> 
> I just put up a craigslist ad, can't tell you how excited I am to wade through all that crap to find the right one. :no:


Never having sprained an ankle myself, how long do you think you'll be down? I have no idea what the recovery is like.


----------



## dg1267

straight_lines said:


> I just put up a craigslist ad, can't tell you how excited I am to wade through all that crap to find the right one. :no:


I'm not saying CL is the best source, but I put an ad out for help and found a great guy the first time. I just hope I can keep him busy enough to stick around. 

Wish I could get women that way off of dating sites? :whistling2:


----------



## ROOMINADAY

scottjr said:


> Damn. That looks pretty bad. I think they say to do R.I.C.E. Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation. Good luck and heal quick.


and scotch...


----------



## VanDamme

Ouch! That hurts me just looking at it!


----------



## Ultimate

Tommy! So sorry to see this Tommy. We should call and talk soon let me know if I can be of help.


----------



## daArch

ROOMINADAY said:


> and scotch...


& oxy

My ankle rehurts just looking at the picture


----------



## vermontpainter

Could be worse, Tommy...

You could be this guy:

http://www.wcax.com/story/20487295/fire-damages-bellows-falls-auto-shop

This happened about an hour from where I live today. Check out the cause.


----------



## straight_lines

vermontpainter said:


> Could be worse, Tommy...
> 
> You could be this guy:
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/story/20487295/fire-damages-bellows-falls-auto-shop
> 
> This happened about an hour from where I live today. Check out the cause.


I am grateful. I won't do solvent lacquers now because I know how easy it can happen even when you have a proper set up.


----------



## straight_lines

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Never having sprained an ankle myself, how long do you think you'll be down? I have no idea what the recovery is like.


Nurse told me I would probably would have been better with a break.


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> Nurse told me I would probably would have been better with a break.


Suck it up and break it then. :jester:


----------



## Wolfgang

vermontpainter said:


> Suck it up and break it then. :jester:


Scott's all heart isn't he?:whistling2:


----------



## RH

vermontpainter said:


> Suck it up and break it then. :jester:


Sounds like my doctor.


----------



## kmp

I have sprained my right ankle so many times that my podiatrist could'nt believe it was still together so I know how it feels.Most of mine were short falls from climbing but they do finally get better.Believe me you don't want it broken.I have screw's in mine and it hurts all the time.


----------



## benthepainter

straight_lines said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone how easily you can get injured. I was masking a ceiling Monday, and threw an empty tape roll on the floor while I reloaded.
> 
> When I stepped off the scaffolding I landed on the empty roll and now have the worst sprain of my life. Doctor said it would be months before I would recover.
> 
> http://imgur.com/RHfuf


G'day Straight-lines

Mate I have been there and still get trouble with my ankle 

Like you i sprained it big time I rolled my ankle full 130kg on the side of my ankle **** it hurt 

The worse thing is from that sprain I got gout now that is ****ing painful so I must of had high uric acid levels anyway being overweight wouldn't help 

But it took such a severe sprain to act as a trigger I was 30 when I sprained it and then had gout on and off until 36!
I'm now 37 only had a small flare up last year but yes I did sprain my ankle again between 30 and 34 

I was getting down from a small ladder just stood on something to roll my ankle full on rolled my ankle on its side all the way to the ground
I landed on my but iPhone In back overall pocket so that was ****ed 

But knowing what was next I just sat on the ground for a few minutes and i had my Brother helping me out for a few days 
And I said I bet you Mr Gout will give me a visit : ( Within one day I was with my walking stick again 

So If you get Gout from your injury : ( I hope you don't but if you do prepare for the most painful feeling


----------



## benthepainter

straight_lines said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone how easily you can get injured. I was masking a ceiling Monday, and threw an empty tape roll on the floor while I reloaded.
> 
> When I stepped off the scaffolding I landed on the empty roll and now have the worst sprain of my life. Doctor said it would be months before I would recover.
> 
> http://imgur.com/RHfuf


Just looking at your pic again that's how my ankle would go with a gout flare up ouch 
man that brings back the tears just looking at the pic


----------



## kmp

I have gout also, it's a genetic disease passed down from the father .My dad had it and so does my brother.It bothered me in my hands and fingers more but has affected my foot .It can be controlled by diet.Alcohol should be avoided as well but that ain't happening.When you apply for any health insurance do not tell them you have it.


----------



## straight_lines

My gout acts up from time to time as well, usually after eating pork. Its only in my toes, are you saying that it will be in my ankle from the injury now as well? 

I couldn't stand not being able to eat pork, I am from the south its a staple here.


----------



## vermontpainter

The other white meat...


----------



## kmp

Gout is caused by a build up of uric acid crystals settling in joints,usually lower extremity like toes. My dad could'nt stand the weight of a sheet.Foods high in protein.like red meat break down into purines which is broken down into uric acid which you pass in urine. Too much uric acid causes to many uric acid crystals which is gout. Drinking lots of water along with diet help. If it gets bad there are drugs but I dont take them.Lots of foods can raise uric acid levels even mushrooms.


----------



## straight_lines

vermontpainter said:


> The other white meat...


10 pork chops on the grill as I type this. :thumbup:


----------



## playedout6

straight_lines said:


> 10 pork chops on the grill as I type this. :thumbup:


I used to get Gout in my big toe and in my ankle . I also used to drink a lot of beer and had a very poor diet for years . I hardly drink at all these days and my diet is better . I have not had any gout for about 10 years now . My father suffered badly with Gout in his big toe and he now takes pills every day to prevent it and he also used to have a lot of problems with kidney stones . He seems to be much better the last few years since he went on the pills for it . He never was much of a drinker but he loved his red meat and bacon LOL !!! The pain from Gout is excruciating !!! :yes:


----------



## ROOMINADAY

vermontpainter said:


> The other white meat...


I ate a Baby, Baby the other, other white meat!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Rbriggs82

Tommy want wingy!


----------



## straight_lines




----------



## Schmidt & Co.

^^ Now THAT'S sucking it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines

I don't think I made any friends that day, I think I may have been in a bad mood.


----------



## daArch

I'd like to see a crutch with a roller at the end of it


----------



## Gough

One working a few years ago, I didn't notice a small spot of ice on the loading dock at the shop. I stepped on it, sailed off of the dock, and landed on my hip. At first, I thought I'd broken it, but a trip to the ER and some x-rays showed that it wasn't. I spend the next month using a cane while I was painting. Fortunately, I was using the cane in my left hand, which is also where I carry my work pot. I did feel a bit like the punchline for some old jokes, like the one about one-armed paperhangers, but I muddled through.

Stay safe out there, PTers.


----------



## kmp

When I broke my leg skiing last march I was in the middle of a big project and had to get back to work.I was on crutche's for the last 5 week's of the job. There were 3 storie's and no elevator.I bought a 4 wheeled funiture dolly put apiece of plywood it used a patio chair for padding and scooted around doing base and wainscot.I was hoping to make a little extra money with the tin cup I put out for alm's for the crip, but trade's men are tough crowd.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

straight_lines said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone how easily you can get injured. I was masking a ceiling Monday, and threw an empty tape roll on the floor while I reloaded.
> 
> When I stepped off the scaffolding I landed on the empty roll and now have the worst sprain of my life. Doctor said it would be months before I would recover.


 How's it going with your foot? I broke some bones in my right foot when I was nine. No problems for years. Sprained it a few times over the years and again a few months ago. I continued to walk on it and now it is stiff when i wak up for only a bit but it gets sore some days when i reall ywalk on it. Thinking about an mri. I'll be 40 this summer and ain't gettin any younger. I never had what I would call any kind of daily foot pain until now and it sucks. I hope it gets better for you. It's hard to stay off your feet in this business or life period.


----------



## Workaholic

straight_lines said:


>


If only you could have texted in saying your ankle was sore.

Hope your pain is easing Tommy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

straight_lines said:


>


Not that I'm checking ya out, but are those Armed Workwear pants? I have a pair myself but can't fit in them anymore, and they don't make them in my current size.


----------



## straight_lines

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> How's it going with your foot? I broke some bones in my right foot when I was nine. No problems for years. Sprained it a few times over the years and again a few months ago. I continued to walk on it and now it is stiff when i wak up for only a bit but it gets sore some days when i reall ywalk on it. Thinking about an mri. I'll be 40 this summer and ain't gettin any younger. I never had what I would call any kind of daily foot pain until now and it sucks. I hope it gets better for you. It's hard to stay off your feet in this business or life period.


I was up on my feet without crutches in four days. I am now at about 95%, first time on steroids and other than the emotional side effects I would say its close to a wonder drug. My wrist had been hurting for months from a sprain I got while re-installing a toilet by myself. It has almost healed as well. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not that I'm checking ya out, but are those Armed Workwear pants? I have a pair myself but can't fit in them anymore, and they don't make them in my current size.


Yes they are Armed and over two years old. Best work pants I have ever owned, the other pair I had finally split last month and were thrown away. Ordered some blakladers last month, and really like those as well. Will see if they last as long as the armed.


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> My wrist had been hurting for months from a sprain I got while re-installing a toilet by myself. It has almost healed as well.


Right on. Your drink grip should be strong in March then.


----------



## mudbone

straight_lines said:


>


 Draggin the line!Ouch!


----------



## daArch

straight_lines said:


> I was up on my feet without crutches in four days. I am now at about 95%, first time on steroids and other than the emotional side effects I would say its close to a wonder drug. My wrist had been hurting for months from a sprain I got while re-installing a toilet by myself. It has almost healed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are Armed and over two years old. Best work pants I have ever owned, the other pair I had finally split last month and were thrown away. Ordered some blakladers last month, and really like those as well. Will see if they last as long as the armed.


great news. Between you and reaserchhound, that's two of the walking wounded back at work real quick. :thumbsup:

I gotta talk to an orthopedic about some for my knee. Did you take pills or shots? 

I wish I were friends with Lance Armstrong.


----------



## straight_lines

Just prednisone pills. The emotional roller coaster isn't fun. Seems like it took four days for them to build up in my system, and i had one really bad day. After that it got better. 

I would be so angry I couldn't see straight one minute and about to cry the next.


----------



## Wolfgang

straight_lines said:


> Just prednisone pills. The emotional roller coaster isn't fun. Seems like it took four days for them to build up in my system, and i had one really bad day. After that it got better.
> 
> I would be so angry I couldn't see straight one minute and about to cry the next.


Obvious case of PMS - Painter's Mental Syndrome.


----------



## hotwing7

Only just saw this.  Hope you're doing better now ***


----------



## straight_lines

Yes much better now, thanks.


----------

